# I'm new with certain issues



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

I know I've mentioned that my Heart-Golden Cara, was the best puppy in the world. She just 'got' what displeased me and wanted to make me happy. I honestly agreed that I knew I wasn't going to be as lucky the second time around. 

First....Skye was meant to be my next 'litle girl' and has changed my whole outlook and brought me back to enjoying each day. She is loving, beautiful, incredibly intelligent and boy...when she is older what a life we are going to be able to share.


So.....many common puppy problems that I never had to contend with concerning Cara...I find I am dealing with Skye. I know I am handling them well with instinct. For instance...she is very mouthy and wants to bite everything. She no longer bites me at all as she'd much rather play the games i invented the moment she had started biting with me...weeks ago. So...here are the few things I see as warning signs that I wouldn't know quite how to handle except to distract and I don't think that will do it. As loving and correctly deferential to me she is for 13 weeks... here are my warning sign issues.


1) A few times now...I've seen her suddenly start to dig on my BEAUTIFUL antique pine floors !! I want to nip that in the bud if I see she does it again. The 4 or 5 tims she has done it....I've just thrown a toy and she stops. BUt this worries me as..

2).I am already going to have to replace a really good rug (I have all antique everything...as my Mom gave me all the things she found in the 50's that are worth a fortune now) in the one area she is allowed as she has the idea of housebroken and asks to go out 95% of the time...but this girl drinks a ton of water (like her Dad Tag..I was told..she has all his puppy issues) and has to pee a lot. So she will ask to go out and ask...and then 2 days later....just pee.
I know her bladder is small still at 13 weeks but is it odd that she asks most of the time and then...lets go ?  Poop was understood after the first week No accidents in 4 weeks!

3) THis dog LOVES me. Pfft...aloof females  Not when they have me as a daddy. The thing is...Cara knew that I didn't like to be licked on my face (main reason...I a mildly allergic and that is where the dander comes from ..concentrated) She attacks me every morning..and if I've been away for an hour and has to kiss me all over the face...nip and lick my ears and nose. It is very heart melting but...it is acting up my allergies more. She thinks she has done something wrong if I don't let her....so...????????????

4) She is biting on molding and although I've sprayed bitter apple...she is impervious.....

5) If Cara was a little unsure of a situation..she'd stand between my legs calmly.....Skye is very healthy curious and loves new things, people...going in my car. But....three times we've been doing the mile walk around the block (this dog could walk it three times....I am amazed at how she wants to continue at her age)...and suddenly...she will stop...see something....and get spooked and insist on running home (she knows the way already from anywhere in the neighborhood). I wind up running with her because she will just choke herself or be flipped out if I pick her up...until she is home. Then she is fine. Like I said...not timid, shy, nervous and very outgoing. But I am not used to this almost 'panicky reaction' to something I can't see. And I am surprised that she doesn't come to me instead of doing everything to get home.

She is going to be an explorer unlike Cara who never went up on anything once I said 'No'..one time! I want to start breaking her of that know so I can let her into the rest of the house sooner than later and when she is fully housebroken. But again...I have antiques on top of coffee tables and in corners...as Cara ignored them.

I could really use advice as she is such a good girl and is just a normal happy Golden pup!

Thanks All!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I would put away the knickknacks now. About this time (if it hasn't happened yet), the puppy will go zooming around the room and launch herself onto the couch, coffee table, end table, or whatever it is. The puppy will look completely confused about how she got there. But she will remember for a good long time that she got there , and it will take a few months before she distinguishes between the couch (allowed with permission) and the end table (never allowed). Though it's not really a permission thing, it's more like couches are nice places to lay down but who'd want to lay down on the end table anyway. So save yourself the heartbreak and put the knickknacks up.

We also taught Casper to do his zoomies outside. It's so cute to see him careening towards the backdoor to get out. Sometimes he makes one last dive for toy before he goes.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Congrats on your pup, and yes, they are all cut from a different 'cloth', some can be 'easy', some can be a bit more time consuming, require a little more vigilance to prevent unwanted behavior and 'work' to teach them what is expected of them, but so worth it in the end. 

It seems you have a house full of treasures, which understandably, you want to protect from damage. Firstly we need to realistic - puppies chew, dig, pee, chew some more, and dogs, some of them, enjoy chewing for life, it is natural, instinctive and a 'stress' or boredom reliever, for some dogs, one of mine is 8 yrs. old and still enjoys a good chew. 
They explore with their mouth, does it taste good? is it edible? does it feel good to chew on this? She is likely beginning to lose those sharp baby teeth about now, does she have appropriate things to chew, hard toys, soft toys, perhaps a Kong with a little peanut butter or something in it? and has she been rewarded for choosing to chew those things? A little praise, perhaps a little food treat? so she knows she is doing the right thing. You don't want her to chew the corner of the coffee tables, can you prevent access, until she is a little older and not so 'driven' to chew? You could gently interrupt before she starts, say her name, clap your hands to get her to look to you, then happily call her to you, redirect to appropriate chewing.

Digging is a natural behavior for a dog, and sometimes done in play, sometimes, an 'energy'/excitement release or even a boredom reliever. What would you prefer she do? Get a toy? Lay on her bed, with a chew toy? Perhaps giving her a treat ball with a few kibble in it to roll around and burn a little energy will help? 
'Pee accidents' are bound to happen, sometimes they just have to go, and 'forget' their manners, and yes - it can happen in an instant, especially if they are playing or running around. She is not being 'bad' - she is a puppy.

'Panicking' on walks, consider using a harness with her, there is less risk of injury or escape should she panic - yes, she is afraid, and 'home' is the safest place to be when she is afraid. She sees, smells or hears something that she is unfamiliar with and unfamiliar = danger, and by instinct, (fear = survival for a puppy) is something to be avoided - to RUN from.

Why she doesn't turn to you, for safety and security? Have you scared her, startled her, made her feel intimidated or afraid of you? Consider carefully that when we punish our dogs they learn not to trust us, as fully as they could. They learn that we are unpredictable and capable of doing unpleasant, possibly scary, things to them, that we are not 110% 'safe' to be with, not how we want our best friends to feel about us, for sure.
Every dog is different in how they perceive the world, every one will interpret our behavior differently based on their temperament and experiences, even how they are feeling that day. What is a 'positive' experience for one dog, may not be to the next, what is 'scary' for an anxious, tired, or overwhelmed dog, may not be for a calm, relaxed and confident dog. Their confidence levels fluctuate, and their responses may change, depending on the situation, depending on how they are feeling, or their prior experiences in that particular situation.

Consider getting the book: On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals by Turid Rugaas. Having even a basic understanding of dog communication, how dogs 'speak' to other dogs and us, can really help to bring a new level of communication and mutual understanding to our relationships with our dogs.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Don't forget about electrical cords! It's been ten years since I last raised a pup, but one incident stands out: I was vacuuming the carpet when the cleaner just stopped on me. It was brand new, so I knew it wasn't broken. I looked behind me and it had been chewed in half. My little mischievous devil boy had been chasing the cord as I vacuumed. Thankfully, he was not harmed, but you may want to check computer cords, lamp cords, etc.

Get down on the floor at puppy level and take a good look and what she sees! It will help. You may have to place valuable items up higher until she matures.

And ... if you hear that little voice in your head warning that a particular object may become victim to her teeth, listen to that voice! That little voice is always right! Inevitably if I didn't heed the voice, that object was eventually chewed on!:doh: (Hey! How about that leather bomber jacket?!! It will attract her interest in the near future -- and become a holey mess. I still have holes in one of my favorite leather jackets that remind me of those days.

Little Skye's mind is growing and she will be busy planning how to drive you crazy for several months. You won't have enough eyes in your head to watch her every move! An X-pen works great while you are busy (trying) to work while she is busy trying to get into mischief!:

In spite of all, don't we just love our babies?!!!!


----------



## MyGoldens6 (Nov 24, 2015)

Your house is no longer your house with a puppy. Puppy proofing is a must. Nothing ever stays nice when you own dogs.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Saw this on Facebook and thought of this thread...


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I am also an admirer of antiques and beautiful things. Your home sounds lovely! 

I have had to decorate around my dog-- no throw pillows on my couch (he'd rip them up) and big scratches on my Chinoiserie table.  Of course, my wood trim has already acquired a lot of patina over the years anyway from its 90 year history, and my dog has left his own little marks (not bad, but they are there!). But, I keep Furlow Gatewood in mind-- not sure if you are familiar with him and his "follies." He has homes that are works of art (he was an antiques dealer along with Bunny Williams's husband) and he always, always, always has a home full of pets. His favorites are Whippets. He says a home should never be so precious that it can't be used by animals and humans, or something to that effect. I am sure he's had some "issues" over the years! Now that I think about it, that may be why he's a fan of slipcovers and very few rugs!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Charliethree said:


> Congrats on your pup, and yes, they are all cut from a different 'cloth', some can be 'easy', some can be a bit more time consuming, require a little more vigilance to prevent unwanted behavior and 'work' to teach them what is expected of them, but so worth it in the end.
> 
> It seems you have a house full of treasures, which understandably, you want to protect from damage. Firstly we need to realistic - puppies chew, dig, pee, chew some more, and dogs, some of them, enjoy chewing for life, it is natural, instinctive and a 'stress' or boredom reliever, for some dogs, one of mine is 8 yrs. old and still enjoys a good chew.
> They explore with their mouth, does it taste good? is it edible? does it feel good to chew on this? She is likely beginning to lose those sharp baby teeth about now, does she have appropriate things to chew, hard toys, soft toys, perhaps a Kong with a little peanut butter or something in it? and has she been rewarded for choosing to chew those things? A little praise, perhaps a little food treat? so she knows she is doing the right thing. You don't want her to chew the corner of the coffee tables, can you prevent access, until she is a little older and not so 'driven' to chew? You could gently interrupt before she starts, say her name, clap your hands to get her to look to you, then happily call her to you, redirect to appropriate chewing.
> ...



Thanks. Most of this I do and it works but i was just wondering if there was more I should be doing. As for 'coming to me' because I am her main 'Person' who she could trust with her life. I absolutely had that relationship with Cara and Skye loves me so much that she is a velcro dog as we spend all day together. I have yet to do anything that would give her the slightest reason to be afraid and in fact….in the house…when she hears a noise…she runs under my legs. It is just the outside. I did forget…one time she did jump up when she heard something and wanted me to carry her home. So no..it is not about me……..her brothers (I am in touch with the Breeder) also display all the tendencies that she does. Cara knew that nothing could happen to her when I was around…..I assume Skye will grow into that as well. On the walk….she checks every 10 secs if I am still next to her. It is so cute  Look. I realize I have a very normal puppy and she is amazing. Thanks for the suggestions . One thing I did yesterday when she got 'spooked' was to start talking to her and making it all seem fun and normal before she tried to run. Well..…she only walked home at a fast clip! Boy.putting away the antique pieces she could knock on a table is going to take a weekend!  Thanks. Al in all….she is one amazing girl. I am very blessed
Thanks


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Don't forget about electrical cords! It's been ten years since I last raised a pup, but one incident stands out: I was vacuuming the carpet when the cleaner just stopped on me. It was brand new, so I knew it wasn't broken. I looked behind me and it had been chewed in half. My little mischievous devil boy had been chasing the cord as I vacuumed. Thankfully, he was not harmed, but you may want to check computer cords, lamp cords, etc.
> 
> Get down on the floor at puppy level and take a good look and what she sees! It will help. You may have to place valuable items up higher until she matures.
> 
> ...



Great advice. I forgot about the cords and yes….she does go for them and we have moved a number of cords as she doesn't seem to be bothered by bitter…anything  Do you know how happy I am now that I have this little girl. None of the other stuff is as important as the change in the house from when Cara passed and now…..we have our 'spitfire' who just makes me full of love and always laughing. I DO LAY DOWN AT FACE LEVEL  I always think if people saw how I interact with my Golden they would think I am nuts. But..it works. Already…she is off-leash for her command for going no 1 and poop…..she just follows me and listens to me. You know….I love when they grow into their own…but I LOVE the puppy period as you watch them act like clowns while learning. Merry Christmas


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

MyGoldens6 said:


> Your house is no longer your house with a puppy. Puppy proofing is a must. Nothing ever stays nice when you own dogs.


(sigh) I know.  My first (Cara)…spoiled me. !!!!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

kwhit said:


> Saw this on Facebook and thought of this thread...


Thanks for the first big laugh of the day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Hmmm Do you think it is possible that Cara is getting a bit of a laugh while she watches Skye train you???


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes, Cara did spoil you just as my Goldie spoiled me. Goldie was also a "dream dog". Alas, unlike you Jud, I have had so many dogs over my life time (I cannot remember having at least two dogs at any point in my life) that I knew what I was getting into with a puppy. Not that Bailey is horrible. He is not. He's been a typical puppy who will leave the ranks of puppyhood chronologically in January (but I know better than to even think for a moment that life will suddenly become quiet and sedate). I, too, have a house full of antiques. I was also foolish enough to purchase loverly new furniture for the family room right before we got Bailey (I know, what was I thinking?!?). I remembered the puppy chewing one day when I got home and found Bailey had gnawed a hole in the couch. Hubby was supposed to be watching Bailey but got involved in what he was doing and, according to him, "forgot" we have a puppy (not unlike the time when our daughter was a baby and he forgot her in her bouncy seat and got into the car and drove off...luckily he only made it to the end of the driveway before remembering he was a father). I, like any good spouse, throughly chewed out my husband (but not the dog, of course) and repaired the damage. Which, I am happy to report is not noticeable unless one looks for it. That day I brought all of those baby gates back into use. For a while I had so many baby gates up that getting from point A to point B in our house was an Olympic event. Fortunately those days are ending but I still have a baby gate up to keep Bailey away from the Christmas tree. Those things are just too tempting for a puppy. All those interesting ornaments just waiting to be plucked from the tree by my less than graceful boy. I had to give up on having nice shoes a few months ago too. That really hurt as Imelda Marcos' closet had nothing on mine. Luckily Bailey's shoe fetish seems to have ended but I still only wear the crappy old pair that sits in the mudroom just in case he decides to revisit that (hopefully long gone) hobby of destroying anything with a heel on it. My point is that you were blessed with a perfect dog once. Perfect dogs are few and far between. The rest of them are like my Bailey and your Skye. Little imperfect creatures who love us unconditionally and really do believe that the sun rises and sets around us. What a wonderful gift they give us. So Jud, Skye is about as normal as they come. You're not doing anything wrong. In fact the love you give that little girl shines thru in every single post about her. She's a lucky pup to have such a devoted dad. But you gotta puppy proof that house of yours! Put away the nice things for now. Let her be a puppy. In a couple months (ok...if she is like Bailey maybe a couple of years) you can put it all back out. Redirect her. The word "no" is ok. (In fact I am pretty sure Bailey thinks his middle name is no). And stop worrying. This too shall pass and someday you will look back and smile at the memory. And Merry Christmas to you and your lovely little girl!


----------

